# The Art Deco, November 2016



## urbexdevil (Nov 20, 2016)

It’s been a while again for various reasons but my mind has not been off the urbex game at all. So coming back at you with a first, meet what I shal name “The Art Deco”.

Keeping details very brief on this one, we had a very successful explore! Even power to the whole site, however we opted to keep main lighting off and stick to LED panels because… well why not?

The history you’re asking?

Nope… nada… sorry


----------



## smiler (Nov 20, 2016)

I couldn't live with that painting, looks worse than I do


----------



## Brewtal (Nov 22, 2016)

That painting looks like art work for the Mighty Boosh! Great pics as always, thanks for sharing.


----------



## urbexdevil (Nov 24, 2016)

smiler said:


> I couldn't live with that painting, looks worse than I do



It's not the worst that was in there!


----------

